# جديد فقط هنا:برنامج الفوتوشوب للجوالات بجميع انواعها(Adobe photoshop)



## دلال مغربي (6 يوليو 2011)

*




**
*​
*حصرياً لمنتدانا العزيز *
*برنامج فوتوشوب لجوالات نوكيا بجميع انواعها*
 *Adobe photoshopfor nokia

* *



*
*حصرياً لمنتدانا العزيز *
*برنامج فوتوشوب لجوالات نوكيا بجميع انواعها*
*Adobe photoshop for nokia*

*برنامج فوتوشوب يعمل على اغلب جوالات نوكيا وصيغته*
*jar*
*والتي تعمل على نظام نوكيا وبعض اجهزة السوني اريكسون وسامسونج*
*لاداعي للأكثار من الشرح فكلنا يعرف ماهو الفوتوشوب وأهميته بعالم التصميم*
*ولكن هذه المرة على جوالك وبكفاءة عالية*

*ايقونة البرنامج*
*



*

*صورة من البرنامج*





اسم البرنامج // *adobe photoshop*
البيئة // جوالات نوكيا
الناشر// دلال مغربي
الثمن// دعوة بظهر الغيب (ربنا يوفقك)
الصيغة// *jar*




*اتمنى ان يروق لكم*





*اضغط هنا لتحميل الفوتوشوب*
_*click here to download photoshop for nokia*_
 






*بعد التحميل قم بفك الضغط ببرنامج وينرار 
وان لم يكن معك حمله من أسفل
واستمتع بالبرنامج
* 
/\
/\

*اللغة العربية*
*



*
*WinRAR 4.01 Arabic*

*لتحميل نسخة 32 بت اضغط هنا*
*لتحميل نسخة 64 بت اضغط هنا*

*



*


 *تحياتي القلبية*
*اختكم المخلص دوماً
**



*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (11 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohammed652 (18 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (24 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دلال مغربي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

​


----------

